# Shoe on the other foot.



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Breaking the Silence: Redefining Marriage Hurts Women Like Me – and Our Children | Public Discourse

Found this interesting article while cruising the web. *Note:* The woman takes a "marriage is between a man/woman" stance. If that offends you, don't click the link.

Without personal knowledge of the events, we have to take the account of his ex-wife, this is her story.

After ten years of marriage the husband decides he is gay and files for divorce. Once in divorce court, he uses his LGBT status to get what he wants, including primary custody. He then rides off into the sunset with his new lover.

Quote from the article:
"I truly believe that judge was legislating from the bench, disregarding the facts of our particular case and simply using us—using our children— to help influence future cases."

Brutally unfair, but considering women file for the majority of divorce and win majority custody, in this instance I find myself with a small case of schadenfreude. Yes, I am a horrible person.

TL;DR: Husband uses his LGBT status to out victim his wife in family court. She gets treated like most men in the same situation. Outrage ensues.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

that is quite a story. Really makes me rethink where my country is headed. Disgusting, to be honest. The judge should be thrown in jail. the ex-husband, imo, is a child abuser and should be in jail.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

From the article:

"After our children’s pictures were publicized (her children at her ex-husband's wedding to his new husband), a flood of comments and posts appeared. Commenters exclaimed at how beautiful this gay family was and congratulated my ex-husband and his new partner on the family that they “created.” But there is a significant person missing from those pictures: the mother and abandoned wife. That “gay family” could not exist without me.

*There is not one gay family that exists in this world that was created naturally.*

*Every same-sex family can only exist by manipulating nature. Behind the happy façade of many families headed by same-sex couples, we see relationships that are built from brokenness. They represent covenants broken, love abandoned, and responsibilities crushed. They are built on betrayal, lies, and deep wounds*."


:rofl: :lol:

Yeah. So a jilted wife is pissed off that her husband left her and married someone else. And that ALSO of course is proof that gays are sick and twisted and not part of nature OR God. The fact that families are broken up for a spouse's opposite sex lover all the time is somehow "better" when it happens that way? Like this wife would have been all "oh I understand, that's how nature works" if her husband had left her for a woman? 

So what point are you making here, that gays are an abomination or that women got their way for too long in court and have ruined everything in families? But now it is the women's fault that gays can ruin families, too?

I'm pretty shocked at how far people will reach just to find new ways to hate people.


----------

